# Craigslist Score



## escrap (Feb 1, 2012)

I just wanted to put this on here because I think Craigslist is a great place to find material. Here is what went down

So about two weeks ago I saw an ad on craigslist that said something like, we are paying the most for insulated wire, and since we had about 4000lbs in the shop I thought I would contact them and see what a good price was.

After talking to the individual we set up a date for him to come over and look at the wire. The prices he shot me were just to low for me and I turned around and shot him some prices. He liked the prices and asked me to come over to his shop and see what he had. Well here are some pics from his shop.

The thing of boards weight 400lbs, and we have not even touched the surface.

I usually reply to every add on craigslist and sometimes you just hit the jackpot.


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Good score Zack  ( please post more often)

I get my second shop today ;; :mrgreen: One to tear down in and One to keep everything seperated.... 8)


----------



## escrap (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul,

I am glad to hear that things are going well for you down there. Being able to have space is crucial when you are bringing in volume. Should be picking up some more material on Saturday. I will keep the pics coming.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Zac,

score!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome score brother.And I'll bet he didn't say a word about the sign being messed up on your truck :mrgreen: .
Don't forget to check those expansion cards for resale value.


----------



## joem (Feb 1, 2012)

YES THese are the things that make my heart race
great score


----------



## qst42know (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks like two power-stats in the pile of transformers, grey round case on the left and the aluminum one top right. Check to see if you can salvage them, they look like copper but are iron wound. They are pretty simple inside but far more valuable if they are made to work.

Harold you still need a power supply for anodizing?


----------



## Smack (Feb 2, 2012)

What size are your feet? Looks like you got some big-ens.


----------



## escrap (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha,

Smack, Though I do have big feet, that is not me in the picture but one on my employees. Hard workin kid who does not mind getting dirty.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 2, 2012)

qst42know said:


> That looks like two power-stats in the pile of transformers, grey round case on the left and the aluminum one top right. Check to see if you can salvage them, they look like copper but are iron wound. They are pretty simple inside but far more valuable if they are made to work.
> 
> Harold you still need a power supply for anodizing?


Yes and no. I have three precision 5V power supplies I can run in series-----with greater than 100 amps, but I'd be open to a deal on anything useful. 

H


----------



## Jimmi_p (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy telecom boards Zackman!!! Nice haul. I have not had a load that good in a long time. That should change in the next week or two though.


----------

